# Rebuild Database in Kontakt 4



## OB.one (May 8, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I've just moved all my Kontakt samples in an internal hard drive.
Am encountering a problem right now trying to rebuild the Database.
I've relocated the folder using the Database Option (you can see the pics) and clicked "Update" once the location has been defined.
The problem is when i open Kontakt 4 : All my libraries are not found at all (even the Kontakt 4 one) i have to locate all of them before being able to acess any of the sounds.
It's been asked everything i reopen an instance of Kontakt and it drives me mad.

If somebody hear can give me light it would be really nice ! :wink: 

All the Best.

Olivier


----------



## zvenx (May 8, 2010)

choose the load/import tab as above and select the correct Kontakt 4 library path.
rsp


----------



## OB.one (May 8, 2010)

Thanx a lot Richard !

In fact the problem was about the name i gave to my external Hard Drive :

Kontakt seems not liking too much the "°" character ...

So it caused a problem of destination !

Problem solved now :wink: 

Merci

All the Best to You

Olivier


----------



## zvenx (May 9, 2010)

glad it worked out.
rsp


----------

